# Weed ID



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

In-laws fescue has been infested with this stuff. What is it?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe smooth crabgrass?


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

That's doveweed


----------

